# Anybody use Lespac.com ?



## sports850

I want to contact the seller of this mini bodied bombadier for more info etc but can't find how to join the site to ask questions (plus don't speak French so it's babelfish all the way) . Anybody here use Lespac.com and could advise how to contact them ?

http://lespac.com/search/detail.php...o_region_de=0&no_region_a=&no_region=#message


----------



## sports850

Managed to sign up to the site with some translation help from Pixie (thank's Pixie) , now just being ignored by the seller ​


----------

